# Px4 storm FS racking empty



## Cizob (Feb 14, 2020)

I just got a factory new px4 storm. After got it home, was racking the slide to get a feel and the slide stays open with every full rack. Is this because I don't have any ammo in the mag? I know I'm not hitting the slide stop. I will be taking this to the range maybe tomorrow, but is this normal? I don't recall this action on any other firearm I've had.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes. Most modern semiauto pistols lock open on an empty mag. 

You may want to read your owners manual before hitting the range


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

As above. To elaborate a bit further, most modern semi-auto pistols have an external slide lock lever and a last round slide lock open capacity for empty magazines. 

The slide lock lever is ordinarily held in the down position by a small spring. You can use the slide lock lever to lock the slide open but with no magazine in the pistol you need to push the external part of the lever up to defeat the spring and catch the slide.

If you have an empty magazine in the pistol, there will be a small step in the magazine follower (the thing that pushes the bullets up) that will engage the internal part of the slide lock lever and push it up when empty. Since the magazine spring is much stronger than the little spring that holds the slide lock lever down, it easily defeats it.

Once the slide is locked open, friction created by the force of the recoil spring will hold the slide open even with no magazine in the pistol. If the slide is locked open, either pushing down on the external part of the slide lock lever, or pulling the slide back to the full extent of its travel and releasing it will allow the pistol to return to battery whether there is no magazine in the pistol or a loaded magazine in the pistol.


----------



## Cizob (Feb 14, 2020)

Thank you for the replies. Went to the range and it operated flawlessly.


----------

